# Goodnight my beautiful, beautiful Oscar



## Oscar1702 (Jul 10, 2012)

To my darling Oscar,

I'm so sorry we had to do what we did today. You seemed so happy to go to the vet, despite the fact you were bleeding heavily only moments before. You leaned into me on the way to the vet in the car. I knew this would be our last cuddle. You slipped away peacefully but it doesn't stop this wrenching pain in my heart, knowing that we'll never play or cuddle again.

I hope you are at Rainbow Bridge by now, and that you are no longer in pain.

You were the best dog ever (I know everyone say this but I believe it's true). We'll never find another one like you. 

Run free and sleep sweetly my gorgeous boy.

I love you,

Natalie xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Bentleysmom (Aug 11, 2012)

I'm so, so sorry about Oscar. I've been there, no words will help. Just sending {{{Hugs}}}


----------



## Wendi (Jul 2, 2012)

I am so sorry for your loss. It is such a hard thing to do, to let our beautiful babies go peacefully. *hugs*


----------



## Oscar1702 (Jul 10, 2012)

Thank you Bentley and Wendi.


----------



## Mac'sdad (Dec 5, 2009)

Never an easy thing ....and I guess it's not supppose to be ... but we people on the forum are thinking of you and yours and of course Oscar !!!


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Cyber hugs to you and your family.

Run swiftly at the Bridge, Oscar


----------



## magiclover (Apr 22, 2008)

I'm sorry about your Oscar. I know how much it hurts. I hope my Magic has found your Oscar and is sharing her tennis balls with him.


----------



## Sydney's Mom (May 1, 2012)

I'm so sorry about your Oscar. Much love. xo


----------



## Oscar1702 (Jul 10, 2012)

Thank you all. x


----------



## VickiR (Jun 16, 2011)

I am sure Sienna will look out for him.
Hang in there


----------



## Laurie (Sep 20, 2009)

I'm so sorry for your loss....

RIP Oscar.


----------



## HolDaisy (Jan 10, 2012)

So sorry for your loss of beautiful Oscar  it's so difficult. We all understand exactly how you are feeling right now.


----------



## Aspen's Mom (May 15, 2012)

I know how much it hurts. I know that the absence of your sweet boy is overwhelming. It's the hardest thing I've ever gone through, losing my dog. You truly don't realize what a huge part of your life they were, until they're no longer in it. Take the time to grieve and cry...it's totally ok. It's a huge loss, and you will feel it for some time to come. Oscar was a lucky boy, to be loved and cherished so much. I'm sure he had a wonderful life with you! That's the best we can do...give them the best we can while they're with us. I know he is eternally grateful to you for your love and companionship, and I hope you will be reunited someday.


----------



## Makomom (Feb 28, 2012)

My heart goes out to you....it has been 1 year, 6 months and 6 days since my beloved Baloo has gone to Rainbow bridge and my heart is still broken. I am so so sorry for your loss of gorgeous Oscar and truly wish we all never had to go thru this painful process....run and be free Oscar!!!!
Hugs to you and your family


----------



## cubbysan (Mar 13, 2007)

hugs to you, he will always live in your heart and be a part of you.


----------



## goldensmum (Oct 23, 2007)

So sorry for your loss of Oscar, it is never easy letting them go, even though it is the right thing for them. I am sure he will be making new friends at the bridge where he will always watch over

WEEP NOT FOR ME THOUGH I AM GONE
INTO THAT GENTLE NIGHT
GRIEVE IF YOU WILL BUT NOT FOR LONG
UPON MY SOUL’S SWEET FLIGHT

I AM AT PEACE, MY SOULS AT REST
THERE IS NO NEED FOR TEARS
FOR WITH YOUR LOVE I WAS SO BLESSED
FOR ALL THOSE MANY YEARS


THERE IS NO PAIN, I SUFFER NOT
THE FEAR NOW IS ALL GONE
PUT NOW THESE THINGS OUT OF YOUR THOUGHTS
IN YOUR MEMORY I LIVE

REMEMBER NOT MY FIGHT FOR BREATH
REMEMBER NOT THE STRIFE
PLEASE DO NOT DWELL UNPON MY DEATH
BUT CELEBRATE MY LIFE 
(constance jenkins)

Run free, play hard and sleep softly Oscar


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

So so sorry for your loss. Godspeed sweet Oscar. You are forever loved.


----------



## Oscar1702 (Jul 10, 2012)

Thank you all so much. Your support is overwhelming. I'm just sorry I haven't been able to return the support lately.


----------



## Makomom (Feb 28, 2012)

No reason ever to be sorry! I had to take the first week off of work I was such a mess....and I still have my good cry every week or two....even a year later:-(
Goldens are so precious & special.....every one of them!!!


----------



## flykelley (Oct 15, 2011)

Im so sorry that you lost your sweet baby Oscar today. I can 
offer nothing that will help ease your pain today. Prayer for 
your family. RIP Oscar, Katie will help show you the way at the
bridge.

Mike


----------



## goldilover2650 (Jun 14, 2012)

So very sorry for your loss. RIP Oscar


----------



## Neeko13 (Jul 10, 2010)

So sorry to hear about your sweet Oscar....they are loved so much, that the hurt is almost unbearable....Im dealing with it now for 10 days, my Nitro left us 10 days ago....thinking of you and your family....take care....


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Natalie*

Natalie

I am so very sorry about your Oscar, but glad you were with him.
I know my Smooch and Snobear are with him!!


----------



## CarlosW9FE (Jul 17, 2012)

I am so sorry for your loss of Oscar. Our prayers are with you and your family for comfort and peace. Run free and play hard dear Oscar, our beloved Rhett and all the other golden friends are waiting for you at the Bridge.


----------



## Goldens4Life (Jul 27, 2012)

I'm so sorry for your loss. Sending thoughts and prayers your way!


----------



## *Laura* (Dec 13, 2011)

I'm so very sorry for your loss of Oscar. It's so hard to say good bye to our fur babies. Run free sweet boy


----------



## KathyL (Jul 6, 2011)

Oh I am so sorry, I know what a hard decision that is to make. He is free from pain now and that is the greatest gift you can give him


----------



## dborgers (Dec 7, 2011)

I felt your pain through cyberspace and welled up. Our most heartfelt condolences.


----------



## pandamonium (Apr 18, 2012)

His love will never leave you....he will whisper to your heart for the rest of your life...


----------



## love never dies (Jul 31, 2012)

Natalie: You must be very hurt and tired today.

It is so heartbroken and I am so sorry for your loss. Remember: We hold them in our arms as long as we can, then we hold them in our hearts forever. Rest in peace - Oscar.


----------



## PrincessDi (Jun 8, 2009)

Very sorry for you loss of your beloved Oscar. It's the hardest thing to do to let them out of their pain and taking then pain to our heartbreak.


----------



## Suni52 (Jan 18, 2012)

so so sorry for your loss. My heart goes out to you!


----------



## Oscar1702 (Jul 10, 2012)

Thank you to everyone for your condolences, it really means a lot. Last night, I was very, very tired. I think it due to crying all day. Today I feel a little better but have still cried a few times. I'll never forget him.


----------



## cgriffin (Nov 30, 2011)

I am so sorry for the loss of your furbaby Oscar.


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

I am very sorry that time has come to say goodnight to beautiful Oscar. He will be greeted by many at Rainbow Bridge and missed by many on this side. It is never easy to lose a friend. My deepest condolences to you and your family, especially to your mom, not so long ago I was at the moment she is today. Thinking of you and sending my prayers to easy your pain.

Run free, play hard, sleep softly sweet Oscar, you will never be forgotten.


----------



## lgnutah (Feb 26, 2007)

I am sorry


----------



## davebeech (Feb 11, 2006)

very sorry to hear about Oscar

Rest In Peace Oscar


----------



## twinny41 (Feb 13, 2008)

Very sorry for your loss. Handsome boy. As someone posted, no words help the aching heart but I know this forum helped me greatly when I lost my Meg. I could talk about her and post pics. I have also made good friends for life on here and it allows me to continue to be involved with goldens. 
I hope coming here provides comfort for you too.
RIP Oscar.


----------



## maggsd (Mar 20, 2012)

I come to this thread after being lost for a little while so please believe me when I say how very sorry I am that you have lost sweet Oscar, may he be running free with all our Bridge goldens. I hope you can find some peace in your wonderful memories of your lovely boy.


----------



## elly (Nov 21, 2010)

I am so sorry. I know how painful that aching heart can be. May your lovely memories help turn some of those tears into smiles in time and for now I am thinking of you both x


----------



## Brinkleythegolden (Jun 18, 2012)

So sorry about Oscar. I am sure my Fozzie was there to greet him at the Bridge. There are way too many of us on here that have been through the same thing that you have. The support of others on here is wonderful..


Sent from my iPod touch using PG Free


----------



## Nash's Mom (Oct 15, 2012)

dearest natalie......oh, forgive me......i am so sorry to see that your beloved Oscar is gone from your arms.....i just found this site googling nasal cancer. my nash was jst diagnosed and i was so hoping there might have been a chance for Oscar yet. May God heal your grieving heart with all the wonderful memories of Oscar and how much you meant to him as well. they love us so unconditionally, it is so easy to give them every part of our heart and soul. nadh's mom, janis


----------



## Oscar1702 (Jul 10, 2012)

Hi Janis,

So so so sorry to hear that Nash has been diagnosed with Nasal cancer. I hope that Nash's has been found early and that something can be done to help. How old is Nash? 

Oscar fought a brave and humble fight and was proud and dignified, even at the end. I take comfort from that, knowing that he didn't lose his dignity. Every day is getting a little easier, although I still can't bring myself to take his collar out of my memory box since it went in. It's just too hard for now but one day, I will.

Thank you for your kind words.

Natalie


----------

